# Fuji S 12 S Value ?



## Tim s (Mar 28, 2015)

What are the Fuji S 12 S bikes going for these days? This one is black with chrome tips on the forks and stays, bar end shifters and mirror like chrome. About a 9 in condition. Thanks Tim


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=fuji+s12&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=888&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_sop=10&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1 
pretty wide range here, $113 to $625  
if you look at the average of 3 bikes, it's exactly $300.  
The $625 sale was mint.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 28, 2015)

This one is a 23 inch frame and I will have it at Copake to sell. Tim


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 28, 2015)

from my experience, and maybe from my preference, 25-inch bike boom frames tend to bring best price, partly because they're the cost-effective alternative to a 64 cm Rivendell (Waterford, etc.).  
The older geometry with shorter top tubes tend to fit me better - I'm all limbs and a shorter torso than most people my height (6'3").

That's why I'm still riding my '76 Raleigh ('77 model) - it's the benchmark fit for me - if I'm building another bike, I take measurements from it to pick stem length, bar reach, etc.


----------

